
I Finished Codecademy...Now What? - eeirinberg
I recently finished all of Codecademy's tutorials. After doing example after example I know how to code in JavaScript, CSS, and HTML. Yes, I know how to make an easy Black Jack game, or a simple JavaScript app, or a basic website for myself...but what else can I do? Nothing. Zero. Nadda.<p>In my opinion, Codecademy should teach users how to incorporate JavaScript onto a web page. I want to learn how to make web apps, not simple JavaScript apps that I don't know how to put onto my website.<p>Do you agree or disagree? Comments?
======
benologist
At some point you have to take charge of your own learning - this would
probably be a good time to do so. If you're serious about web stuff it doesn't
really matter _where_ codecademy stops.

------
rmATinnovafy
There was once a young apprentice named Julius. He was a painter in some far
away land.

His master Alavis gave him a set of basic brushes. "Go and paint the most
beautiful flower that you can find." - he said, while pointing towards the
door.

Julius took the brushes and walked out. He decided that the most beautiful
flower would be found in the forrest. And he was right.

For hours, Julius painted and painted. He stroked the brushes from side to
side. Sometimes angry, and others with patience.

Nightfall came and Julius was exhausted. The painting was not finished. He
walked back to his master and slammed open the door.

"You have given me bad brushes. I have not been able to paint anything with
them" -said Julius with an angry tone.

"Those brushes are the same ones I used to paint my most coveted paintings.
They are very good." -said Alavis with the kind of tone that only a wise man
can have.

"Tools do not matter. It is what you do with them, Julius. Go back tomorrow
and the day after. Keep returning until you paint something that makes the
flower justice." -said Alavis.

"But you have only taught me the basics" - said Julius.

"Yes. It is now up to you to learn how to use them properly. Only by painting
every day will you improve." -said Alavis.

"But I should only paint that one flower?" -asked Julius.

"Flowers have short lifespans. When that one says goodbye find another."
-answered Alavis.

And so, Julius went on to paint many beautiful flowers. Each more elegant than
the last. He never quit.

The end.

~~~
eeirinberg
Wow. That was good. Might just have to post this separately now.

~~~
rmATinnovafy
Thank you.

Feel free to post it for me if you desire.

------
mikeroher
Codeacademy will only take you so far. The best way to learn is to make
something. Anything. It honestly doesn't matter what you make, as you long as
you learn along the way..which you will.

------
ojr
try to explore a game framework like craftyjs or easeljs, I am feeling quite
ambitious so I am trying enchant.js (some comments are in Japanese!)

------
paulhauggis
When I was 15 I didn't know anything about development. The Internet didn't
nearly have as many resources as it does now.

Do you know what I did? I just started building..something. Sometimes I
failed..and sometimes I succeeded.

Pick a goal..maybe a small project..and just start working on it. When you run
into problems, google it or ask on stackoverflow.

